# Another 'End of an Era' ?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It looks as if VirginMedia are now gradually winding down the use of TiVo.
There new 'TV360' service is missing the useful TiVo wishlists and cross-channel series links at this time. Hopefully they will be added in the near future.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

OzSat said:


> It looks as if VirginMedia are now gradually winding down the use of TiVo.
> There new 'TV360' service is missing the useful TiVo wishlists and cross-channel series links at this time. Hopefully they will be added in the near future.


Interesting - I wondered if this would happen, since they seemed to still be using a variant of TE3 on their systems. From the few screengrabs I saw, the homescreen of the 360 system looks like it's based on the RDK platform that Xfinity X1 and Cox Contour use.


----------

